# Kids adopt to new tech SO FAST



## xkm1948 (Sep 9, 2018)

Finally giving my daughter the VR experience. Oh my, she is hooked in no time, learning how to teleport and stuff by her freaking self in less than 30 minutes! Within an hour she is already playing beat saber. And this is just a 2.5 yrs old little girl. I remember it took some of my friends with PhD or MD close to an hour grasp and utilize VR confidently.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 10, 2018)

Does the cat also get on the sweet VR poontang as well?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 10, 2018)

lol thats adorable, she can like barely handle it look how big it is! good on you for getting them into young though. Tech is not going away.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does the cat also get on the sweet VR poontang as well?




Glad you asked. It is actually a thing.





https://www.designboom.com/technology/cat-vr-isobar-04-12-2018/


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 10, 2018)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Atomic77 (Sep 10, 2018)

Kids are smarter than we give them credit for they will grasp technology like a expert before most parents do. I’m just about 41 now and I took to technology at a very young age. I was not as young as that girl is though.


----------



## hat (Sep 10, 2018)

How long does it take the cat to understand how to use VR?


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 10, 2018)

How long does is take the parrot to understand how to use Alexa?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 10, 2018)

Well you have to consider as kids their minds are easier to tech new things as their innocent minds aren’t held back by the world

It’s why it’s recommended to start kids early with swim lessons and new languages


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 10, 2018)

I am impressed that my 2 year old baby girl figured out how to use the TV remote and my smartphone to watch her cartoons.

Now keeping my phone away from her is a challenge.  But she is too cute and I give in too easily to her.


----------



## basco (Sep 10, 2018)

sorry nothing against ya but this is too early.
or i am getting old


----------



## notb (Sep 10, 2018)

Atomic77 said:


> Kids are smarter than we give them credit for they will grasp technology like a expert before most parents do. I’m just about 41 now and I took to technology at a very young age. I was not as young as that girl is though.


Actually no. Kids are pretty empty knowledge-wise and that's why they learn so fast. They can still use the fast buffer.
Just looking at "computational complexity": using a smartphone is nothing special compared to, lets say, speaking. 

And while quick learning is great, the skills that kids learn nowadays aren't... Do you know that majority of teenagers can't use physical keyboards? People who currently start their higher education write with 2 fingers like 60-year-olds.
They're also much less developed manually. Again - this is something that becomes clear at universities. It's all great that a 3-year-old can play a VR game, but can it also build something from LEGO? Because, again, current second-year students at my Physics dep. can't get their heads around soldering...


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 10, 2018)

notb said:


> Actually no. Kids are pretty empty knowledge-wise and that why they learn so fast. They can still use the fast buffer.
> Just looking at "computational complexity": using a smartphone is nothing special compared to, lets say, speaking.
> 
> And while quick learning is great, the skills that kids learn nowadays aren't... Do you know that majority of teenagers can't use physical keyboards? People who currently start their higher education write with 2 fingers like 60-year-olds.
> They're also much less developed manually. Again - this is something that becomes clear at universities. It's all great that a 3-year-old can play a VR game, but can it also build something from LEGO? Because, again, current second-year students at my Physics dep. can't get their heads around soldering...



It was rather scary to see how kindergartens now have computers and tablets for kids.  None of that existed (well, PC's did but those were C64's and such like that) when I was in Kindergarten.  We were busy playing Lego's, building stuff with cardboard, and preventing ourselves from jumping over the railings and falling to our deaths in the playground (for very congested city life, some of our kindergartens were on the roof of buildings).

Now there are kids in college/university that come out and into my workforce who can't put together a sentence properly, nor can they use proper grammar or even general spelling (instead of writing you, they write "u" as if they are texting).

My eldest daughter though is getting some of her early education in India though (her moms side of the family), and she speaks already both Punjabi and English at 5 years old.  So she will do better than I ever will (I can only speak English).  So there is some hope on my end.

Edit: as a note - my grammar and spelling also sucks.  But at least I can still articulate what I want to say a heck of a lot better than most kids now.


----------



## yeeeeman (Sep 10, 2018)

Don't believe that nowadays kids are smarter than what kids from 100 years ago were. They just have a lot more stuff to exercise their brains and lets be real, IT tech is made to be as intuitive as possible, as even the most stupidest person to learn to use it without a manual. But yeah, a child will get the hang of something much easier compared to an adult, because they don't have the templates that adults have in their logic/thinking.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 10, 2018)

Kids aren't smart. That's down to how they're educated. What kids have is brain plasticity. The ability to make new neural connections, readily. Once we reach a certain age, those connections are harder to make. It's why language learning is also best done at an early age.

But @xkm1948, cute kid you got there. Keep her away from 'your' VR collection...


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 10, 2018)

Super cute, but whether its responsible parenting to make this a habit at this age, is another question entirely IMO


----------



## notb (Sep 10, 2018)

yeeeeman said:


> They just have a lot more stuff to exercise their brains and lets be real, IT tech is made to be as intuitive as possible, as even the most stupidest person to learn to use it without a manual.


This is exactly the problem we have nowadays. Stuff is made to be easy to use. And by all means: it should be. But it also kills problem solving skills.

Just look how LEGO sets changed since 90s. When I was a kid, the idea was to build a digger out of scrap. Today it's about building some popular cartoon character from 5 pieces.
It's the same with video games, jigsaw puzzles and so on. It's not that I believe kids today do jigsaws anyway, but I remember sets with hundreds of pieces and difficult pictures (forests, ocean views and so on).
The stuff I see in toy stores today looks like this (and BTW: I actually think the movie is great):
https://image.dhgate.com/0x0/f2/albu/g1/M00/C4/05/rBVaGFRsTLKASwJwAAHf5taE0Ps097.jpg


sepheronx said:


> It was rather scary to see how kindergartens now have computers and tablets for kids.


I don't know. Teaching kids about technology is important. I'm just worried about the balance between "operating a smartphone" and "operating the rest of the world"... 
I'm also looking forward to this generation growing up. You might have heard that many high schools (and, sadly, universities) have to ban smartphones during classes. Students can't concentrate. But IMO it's the same with the older generation (currently 30-40 years old). And these people got pocketable Internet fairly late in life.
Who knows... maybe giving smartphones to kids early in life could fix this (you know... saturation...  ).


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 10, 2018)

That's awesome! Yea, my kids love it. My youngest daughter loves playing Henry. I have some pics somewhere I'll share them when I find them.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 10, 2018)

My youngest son grew up with the use of a computer at a very young age. He's smart and confident in all that he does. He was in college for a long time and got himself two degrees. (business and electro-mechanical engineering) 
For work, he designs, builds, and implements the robots used on the Tesla automotive lines. 
As a hobby, he's working as a part- time volunteer for NASA on the future missions to MARS. Early adoption of technology helped him out as a young man. He always had a good work ethic.


----------



## basco (Sep 10, 2018)

in france handys are not allowed anymore for the youngest in school. and rest of europe is thinking about it.

i think this thread was not meant for this discussion but could be the beginning of a good talk about this matter if xkm1948 is ok with it.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 13, 2018)

Yeah its pretty amazing. My daughter took to PC gaming at 4 years old and quickly I might add but what is even cooler is my son took to the PC at 2 years old...I mean using web browsers, you tube for kids, games etc...all because he watched his big sister and me. The only thing he needs help with are his searches because he cannot read yet. He just turned 4 and is way advanced compared to his sister when she was 4. She is now 9.

At 2 years old he already understood how to use a remote for the firestick and was loading up shows to watch without being taught. Kids...their minds are like sponges.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2018)

My wife is pregnant and  our daughter will be born on October 30th, she warned me that if she sees our daughter in front of a PC because of me i am a dead Man


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> My wife is pregnant and  our daughter will be born on October 30th, she warned me that if she sees our daughter in front of a PC because of me i am a dead Man


RIP buddy


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> My wife is pregnant and  our daughter will be born on October 30th, she warned me that if she sees our daughter in front of a PC because of me i am a dead Man


Opposite for me

My daughter is 3 weeks old now and her mother loves letting her watch me game and work on stuff


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Opposite for me
> 
> My daughter is 3 weeks old now and her mother loves letting her watch me game and work on stuff



She said one is enough two are too much


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 13, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> My wife is pregnant and  our daughter will be born on October 30th, she warned me that if she sees our daughter in front of a PC because of me i am a dead Man


I'm 15 , and i don't want to get married in the future for this reason  , i'll always stay in the front of this machine , without any responsibilities.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> She said one is enough two are too much


Well my first daughter is going on 6 years old (September 21st) and she could care less about computers and stuff. She just like watching videos and reading. When I’m tinkering she just looks at me and says welp dads fixing stuff again and walks away. 



27MaD said:


> I'm 15 , and i don't want to get married in the future for this reason  , i'll always stay in the front of this machine , without any responsibilities.


Not true 

I spend hours in frnot of a game console or PC and my Wife could care less ie she wasn’t always that accepting 

Just takes time and a lot of annoyances


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 13, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Well my first daughter is going on 6 years old (September 21st) and she could care less about computers and stuff. She just like watching videos and reading. When I’m tinkering she just looks at me and says welp dads fixing stuff again and walks away.
> 
> 
> Not true
> ...


Well , u have to spend some time with your wife .


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2018)

All four of my kids take top marks in their schools for their grades. The real key to their success? Taking them to the library every weekend, which exposes them to a broader vocabulary and a sideline experience to many different looks at life through the eyes of hundreds of authors. They all have PCs... but they all spend more time with their noses in a book, by their own choice. As many of you have seen over the years, my one daughter has a hearing disability and has had many many surgeries to help with that. She does better than all the rest.

Teaching your kids what "no" really means very early helps a lot, but having confidence is a big part too. I couldn't be prouder of my kids, and I tell them often. Are they perfect? Far from it. Yet sharing in their success is so rewarding, I find it truly hard to understand why anyone would not want kids. I invest a huge amount of time into them though, and they are my #1 priority...everything else comes a far second. I guess maybe you get what you give? Too bad so few other parents invest as much as we do into our kids, because I'd really like to compare notes with other parents that do the same as we do to support our children's growth. The one family that does... also has kids with top marks, but one comparison is hardly a "scientific" compare.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Well , u have to spend some time with your wife .


Correct “SOME”


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Well my first daughter is going on 6 years old (September 21st) and she could care less about computers and stuff. She just like watching videos and reading. When I’m tinkering she just looks at me and says welp dads fixing stuff again and walks away.



My daughter is getting pretty into the PC stuff when I do play around with whilst she's down with me, we sadly don't get that much time together at the moment (long story, but won't bore you with all that rubbish) but I've got her loading up the server, practising replacing drives and when she was about 4, she put together a very basic but simple PC together, one of the E-350 AMD systems, works and does all she'd really need with it but that said, now I do have a new build for her, so I might try and get her putting that together..  I'm sure she'll be trying to play on Roblox or something or other   I thought it was Minecraft that was meant to be cool??  

Isabelle was 6 on the 21st August, she's got a geeky Dad, she will always be into tech in someway I'm sure!! 



Knoxx29 said:


> My wife is pregnant and  our daughter will be born on October 30th, she warned me that if she sees our daughter in front of a PC because of me i am a dead Man



Congratulations!!  
I think Isabelle had a laptop and desktop PC by the time she was about 4 years old..  New AMD Ryzen system on the way next!!


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2018)

@xkm1948 Nah, it's the cat wot's the business!  Yes, I love cats.

But seriously, it's great to see her take to it as she should be very comfortable around computers as she grows up.

The only caution I'll give is to not let her use it for too long at one sitting. Young children's vision is still developing and it's possible that she could develop a lazy eye over too much use. I'm thinking of my friend's 11 year old daughter who's glued to her iPad and now has the condition, plus her dad said the doctor said this was the likely cause. Granted it's not 3D, but it causes the eyes to point towards each other significantly due to the short focal length that's the problem.

With 3D and VR especially, the main problem that causes nausea etc and possibly lazy eye in kids, is that the physical focal distance is different to the visual focal distance, whereas in real life they're always the same. The brain finds this hard to process which is why it can lead to these conditions. This is why some manufacturers of 3D TVs have warnings and disclaimers about kids and 3D use in the manual.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Congratulations!!



Thanks


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 13, 2018)

phill said:


> My daughter is getting pretty into the PC stuff when I do play around with whilst she's down with me, we sadly don't get that much time together at the moment (long story, but won't bore you with all that rubbish) but I've got her loading up the server, practising replacing drives and when she was about 4, she put together a very basic but simple PC together, one of the E-350 AMD systems, works and does all she'd really need with it but that said, now I do have a new build for her, so I might try and get her putting that together..  I'm sure she'll be trying to play on Roblox or something or other   I thought it was Minecraft that was meant to be cool??
> 
> Isabelle was 6 on the 21st August, she's got a geeky Dad, she will always be into tech in someway I'm sure!!
> 
> ...


Nope my oldest doesn’t really care about tech

Hell even my wife is hard to get to sit down and show her different techy things.


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 13, 2018)

qubit said:


> I love cats.


Nah , u love to WASH DOGS.


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

It's a shame if they don't share an interest but maybe when they are older they might? 

Isabelle and I are always being daft and silly..  I mean, I think the pic below shows how daft we are pretty well 






Can't wait to see my little lady tomorrow evening... Ah


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 13, 2018)

phill said:


> It's a shame if they don't share an interest but maybe when they are older they might?
> 
> Isabelle and I are always being daft and silly..  I mean, I think the pic below shows how daft we are pretty well
> 
> ...


Oh , looks like u have an Extended ATX girl , she fits very well.


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Nah , u love to WASH DOGS.


Shhh, don't tell anyone!


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 14, 2018)

notb said:


> high schools (and, sadly, universities) have to ban smartphones during classes.


Believe it or not , in my country smartphones are forbidden in all schools , if a teacher or anyone caught you using your smartphone , u will eat $H!T , and your smartphone will be confiscated.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 14, 2018)

The Chinese actually have schools where they don't let kids use VR, computers, or tv's /tablets of any kind, because its been proven it leads to nearsightedness. So your daughter will prob need glasses eventually, depending how many hours she is in front of a screen / how close she is in front of a screen. Doesn't affect us older folks, only the development period.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 14, 2018)

She only got like 20 mins max they she was dragged off by her mom. So yeah.

Meanwhile I am planning to get her this, gotta pass on that molecular genetics research to the younger generations.

Those surplus scientific equipment sales from Universites are quite cheap. Won't take long to fix them up so I can teach her all about the cells


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2018)

my almost 4 year old is the same, he uses my laptop for youtube and likes some of the less interactive VR games


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 14, 2018)

My kids have been exposed to PCs since the time they could waddle.  But, was careful to give them opportunity to other avenues of stimulation.  The Mercer mayor CD Rom based story books were their favorite ... click on a chimney and it tooted, click on a beach blanket and a grouchy crab came out.   Equal time was give to actual touch and feel type toys, and they spent as much time as those to combined doing stuff with other children at the playground.  Now in their twenties, they have varying groups of friends ...

28 year old is a pilot ... he shares his times amongst his piloting friends, he helps run a non-profit helping kids with cancer, has a "Jock group" and a "online community" of friends he plays competitive flying and shooters with ..... 26 year old works a lot burning the midnite oil trying to advance his career, also has nerd group of fantasy role player games ... online and board.  Also has an off roading group that does, well you can guess and spends much of his time doing GF stuff..   The youngest (22) is too busy with work and college to spend much time doing other things.   But what little time he has is split between GF and gaming.

As a former scoutmaster and little league coach, I'm always running into kids who Id frequently see when my kids were younger  So many of these kids severely lacking in social skills because they just forgot how to talk to real live people.  So while exposure to tech is a wonderful thing, allowing participation to the exclusion of all else is all to often stunting their growth as a person.


----------



## Atomic77 (Sep 20, 2018)

I was literally geeked at birth. Technology was just starting to get a foothold in the world as I grew up. It is true that early exposer to tech at a very young age can be harmful.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 20, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> The *Chinese* actually have schools where they don't let kids use VR, computers, or tv's /tablets of any kind, because its been proven it leads to nearsightedness.....


You sure that's not just genetics with Asians?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2018)

I am a child


I should note this post wasn't actually made by me, but someone else got a hold of my phone. However the statement is true either way.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 20, 2018)

aww
This is too cute! In a few years, she'll have her own LAN tournaments!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 20, 2018)

Don't have kids and for now I'm happy with that, I'm 28 so I'm more or less a kid myself.

Tho my ex's old cat (RIP that furball, heard that he died some time ago) liked to chill on top of my PC pretty much, though sometimes when playing games it drove me nuts when the cat's paw hit the power switch (Define R2 case, button on top), fixed that problem with Scythe's Kama Panel which has also a power button, and removed the case's button. No more shutdowns by cat! That cat also liked to chill next to me when I played PS2.

Also the cat often used to walk around on my keyboard, and you sure know what kind of crap that can do when you have your PC running 24/7 like me, and often I forgot to press Win + L


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 20, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> You sure that's not just genetics with Asians?



pretty sure its not just Asian related. no one in my family has glasses but me and I have done nothing but stare at a screen my whole life lol and im not asian. im caucasian, so maybe that counts as asian lol


----------



## cornemuse (Sep 20, 2018)

I do not do online banking etc. 'cause of what my kid with my (new at the time) 386 pc with 4 megs ram & Dos 5. He was 9-10 at the time, it scared me what he could do, , , , he's a good kid (36 now!), with a good mindset, but not all people are like-minded.

(edit: and a 14.4 modem!)


----------

